# Your Favorite Quartet/Quintet/Beyond



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

MusicSybarite said:


> Violin sonata: Moeran
> Viola sonata: Shostakovich
> Cello sonata: Schnittke, No. 1
> Flute sonata: Poulenc
> ...


----------

